# Deep Tracks - Bowie - "The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars"



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

*Deep Tracks - Bowie - "The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars"*

View attachment 106557


Please *choose up to seven selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - David Bowie - "The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars" -

"The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars" (often shortened to "Ziggy Stardust") is the fifth studio album by English musician David Bowie, released on 16 June 1972 in the United Kingdom.

Described as a loose concept album, "The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars" is about Bowie's titular alter ego Ziggy Stardust, a fictional androgynous bisexual rock star who acts as a messenger for extraterrestrial beings. The character was retained for the subsequent Ziggy Stardust Tour through the United Kingdom, Japan and North America. The album, and the character of Ziggy Stardust, were influenced by glam rock and explored themes of sexual exploration and social taboos. A concert film of the same name, directed by D. A. Pennebaker, was recorded in 1973 and released a decade later.

The character was inspired by British rock 'n' roll singer Vince Taylor, whom David Bowie met after Taylor had had a breakdown and believed himself to be a cross between a god and an alien. However, Taylor was only part of the blueprint for the character. Other influences included the cult musician Legendary Stardust Cowboy and Kansai Yamamoto, who designed the costumes Bowie wore during the tour.

An alternative theory is that, during a tour, Bowie developed the concept of Ziggy as a melding of the persona of Iggy Pop with the music of Lou Reed, producing "the ultimate pop idol". A girlfriend recalled his "scrawling notes on a cocktail napkin about a crazy rock star named Iggy or Ziggy", and on his return to England he declared his intention to create a character "who looks like he's landed from Mars".

Considered Bowie's breakthrough album, "The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars" peaked at number five on the UK Albums Chart and number 75 in the US Billboard Top LPs & Tape chart. As of January 2016 it had sold 7.5 million copies worldwide.

The album received widespread critical acclaim and has been considered one of the greatest albums of all time. In 2017, it was selected for preservation in the National Recording Registry, being deemed "culturally, historically, or artistically significant" by the Library of Congress.

In 1987, as part of their 20th anniversary, Rolling Stone magazine ranked it number 6 on "The 100 Best Albums of the Last Twenty Years".

In 2003, the album was ranked number 35 on Rolling Stone magazine's list of "The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time".

In 2004 the album was chosen by Time magazine as one of the 100 best albums of all time."

Source -

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rise_and_Fall_of_Ziggy_Stardust_and_the_Spiders_from_Mars

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2018)

"Five Years" -






"Soul Love" -






"Moonage Daydream" -






"Starman" -






"It Ain't Easy" -






"Lady Stardust" -






"Star" -






"Hang On To Yourself" -






"Ziggy Stardust" -






"Suffragette City" -






"Rock 'n' Roll Suicide" -






"John, I'm Only Dancing" -


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Love the artist, love the album. Top track for me is _Rock 'n' roll suicide_.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'm not missing anything out this time. This album for me is, along with the Kinks' _Village Green Preservation Society_ and side two of the Small Faces' _Ogden's Nut Gone Flake_, my favourite British pop/rock song cycle. Only _It Ain't Easy_ comes anywhere near to being a round peg in a square hole because of it being a cover, but Bowie gives us a fine version nonetheless. I think _All the Young Dudes_ would have dovetailed into the album perfectly instead, but, thanks to Bowie's generosity, that song will forever be remembered as Mott the Hoople's career-saving anthem.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Absolute classic album and great to see that '5 Years' is doing so well. Awesome track from, arguably, one of the greatest albums ever made.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

1972 was a great year in rock, and you can't beat the sound of these old analog recordings.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Disappointed to see Moonage Daydream so low.
Easily my favorite track from the album...

I'M AN ALLIGATOR


----------

